# authority large breed puppy food



## raina (Feb 13, 2015)

My puppy is 3 months old, i've been feeding her authority large breed puppy food and she seems to be doing well on it. She weighs 35 pounds now, and this food has good reviews on a dog food grading site, and is affordable. anybody else feed authority and has it been good for your dog?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I've had three dogs eat Authority, my cocker spaniel did very well on it. My poodle did ok on it, but my GSD didn't do well at all (dull coat mainly) so I switched both dogs to Fromm and saw a vast improvement

IMO - it's not a bad food, whatever works for your dog is the best food so if your dog is doing well I don't see a reason to switch


----------



## raina (Feb 13, 2015)

*thnx*

thnx for replying. like i said she does well on it. when i first got her she was itching all the time and had flaky skin. now that has stopped and her coat it silky and shiny, her stool is always solid, and she seems very healthy. i switched my moms dogs to the large breed food from cheap grocery store food and he actually likes his food now.


----------

